# Game plan after soil test results



## Dave81NJ (Jun 7, 2018)

Alright ... let's get very granular here. (Cool Season Lawn). After having my soil test done, I sent it to the infamous John Perry who gave some great advice and it was the best $15 spent (https://shop.lawncology.com/collections/frontpage/products/lawncology-soil-test-reading)
He noted that due to some issue with CEC numbers, he suggested that I work on the soil and try to spoon feed the lawn every 3-4 weeks, instead of bigger dozes of Nitrogen every 1.5 or so months. Plus, stick to 3lb of N and 0.5lb of P and K per year. His feedback on my soil test here (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R-M_mq3DBpg). Hope John doesn't mind me sharing.
Based on his feedback .... questions that hopefully you guys here can address.
John suggested Calcitic Lime (Yes, may raise Ph which doesn't need help, but it is needed to increase the Calcium levels for me). I found a few, but not sure which product is the best for me.
https://www.lowes.com/pd/Soil-Doctor-Pelletized-Gypsum-Soil-Repair-40-lb-Organic-Gypsum-Improves-Soil-Structure/3062445
https://www.lowes.com/pd/Sta-Green-Fast-Acting-Lime-25-lb-Organic-Lime-Ph-Balancer/1001424982
https://www.lowes.com/pd/Sta-Green-30-lb-Organic-Lime-PH-Balancer/50189499
I've started applying my special mix of Humic Acid + Kelp + Supertrhive monthly. Now, Kelp supposedly has Nitrogen 1-2%, phos 0.23%, potash 6% … is it OK to apply it even though he suggests going very light on P and K and should these NPKs be added up to the usual granular season applications I do?
John suggested not to apply Potassium this year, but Winterizer fert has a ton of it. Don't use?
Since I seeded the lawn 3 weeks ago, my last fert app was a starter and thus, high level of Phosphorus. Plan was to add some again in 3 weeks (smaller rate) with a bit of Milorganite before soil is too cold for it and then finish up with Synthetic fert like Winterizer Fert. ... thus pushing more Nitrogen before winter.
So far in 2020, below is what I've applied;
0.7 N, .93P, 0.23k
0.55 N, 0P, 0.11K
0.8 N, .53P, 0K
0.8 N, .53P, 0K
Total= 2.85N, 1.99P, 0.34K
Thanks.

P.S. Another thing I am taking into consideration now ... about 60% of my lawn is at some form of a slope and that angle, though not crazy, is noticeable when it comes to water running off. Because of this, I changed my watering schedule to do 2 scheduled watering, splitting up total time into 2 (6 zones system). Just like watering, I assume same effect can be had with fertilizing where some part of that fertilizer will run off? So breaking up season fertilizing into spoon feeding of let's say 0.3lb of N every 3-4 weeks instead of 0.8lb 3-4 times a year may make more sense?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@Dave81NJ I moved your post to the soil folder.

Can you go back to JP and ask him further questions on his plan? I mean you payed $15 for it and if is not clear then you are not getting what you payed for.

One last thing, your soil pH was 6.7. The lab did not suggest lime. You should not do lime and push that pH above 7. That would be a mistake.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

Do NOT use lime. Your calcium is listed as adequate. Even if it were low, you should not use lime. Gypsum would be the correct product to use to add calcium without affecting pH. But you do not need lime or gypsum. Lime would create problems for you.

A CEC of 9.4 isn't that low (less than 5 is low). It's not high either. Spoon feeding is fine but not required.


----------



## Dave81NJ (Jun 7, 2018)

g-man said:


> @Dave81NJ I moved your post to the soil folder.
> 
> Can you go back to JP and ask him further questions on his plan? I mean you payed $15 for it and if is not clear then you are not getting what you payed for.
> 
> One last thing, your soil pH was 6.7. The lab did not suggest lime. You should not do lime and push that pH above 7. That would be a mistake.


Thanks ... if I used something like this ... they promise that it doesn't increase PH.,
https://www.lowes.com/pd/Soil-Doctor-Pelletized-Gypsum-Soil-Repair-40-lb-Organic-Gypsum-Improves-Soil-Structure/3062445


----------



## Dave81NJ (Jun 7, 2018)

Virginiagal said:


> Do NOT use lime. Your calcium is listed as adequate. Even if it were low, you should not use lime. Gypsum would be the correct product to use to add calcium without affecting pH. But you do not need lime or gypsum. Lime would create problems for you.
> 
> A CEC of 9.4 isn't that low (less than 5 is low). It's not high either. Spoon feeding is fine but not required.


Thank you/
They promise not to increase PH with this product.
https://www.lowes.com/pd/Soil-Doctor-Pelletized-Gypsum-Soil-Repair-40-lb-Organic-Gypsum-Improves-Soil-Structure/3062445


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

I've already stated my opinion: you do not need lime or gypsum. Your calcium level is fine as is.


----------

